# My Ragdoll Baby



## Vixen (Feb 3, 2004)

I posted in the Breeding forum when I was trying to decide whether or not I should get a Ragdoll, so I thought I should share some photos with you.
His name is Jack and he is a 13 week old blue bi-colour Ragdoll. I got him last Sunday.


























Sleepy Jack likes my desk...


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 23, 2004)

He is much too beautiful :)


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

That is one cute kitty, please show us some more as he ages.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

He's beautiful!! Ragdolls are such a gorgeous breed.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

What an adorable little furbaby! Post more pictures, post more pictures... :wink: 

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Oh gosh, Jack is way cute!!  :shock:


----------



## HeartShapedWorld (May 10, 2004)

He is beautiful!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Jack is simply adorable


----------



## KerriKitty (Feb 10, 2004)

I am overwhelmed with cuteness!! I just love ragdolls.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Omg what a cutie! I want a Ragdoll too and heard good thing about their coats and personalities. Too cute :!: 

Btw, I noticed you have a Dell monitor and the same exact keyboard as mine....hehe (I used to work at Dell) 8)


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

:) so sweet!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

You don't understand -- I NEED a ragdoll!! I have wanted one forever -- you are so lucky!!


----------



## Vixen (Feb 3, 2004)

kitkat said:


> Omg what a cutie! I want a Ragdoll too and heard good thing about their coats and personalities. Too cute :!:
> 
> Btw, I noticed you have a Dell monitor and the same exact keyboard as mine....hehe (I used to work at Dell) 8)


Ragdolls have the softest smooth coats. Jack still has baby fur, but it doesn't seem to matt, although I brush him every day so that when he gets bigger he won't attack the brush!
He also loves to be whereever you are. If I put him down to sleep then walk off somewhere, he'll get up to see what I'm doing  He especially likes watching me prepare food. He's great with people and just seems oblivious to noises after he's heard them once - I've caught him trying to get into the washing machine while it's running by pawing the door !
He thinks he has control of what we watch on tv too...









The Dell monitor was a good one my boyfriend had with an old machine of his, but then he got a nice little TFT and sold this one to me. He managed to scratch it with the plug in transit though! :roll: The keyboard is actually a logitech, which I love. It's covered in white kitten hairs now though!


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

long haired kittens are always fo funny looking. I love it when they fall asleep and their head falls forward.


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

What a cutie!!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

ForJazz said:


> You don't understand -- I NEED a ragdoll!! I have wanted one forever -- you are so lucky!!


Well, if it is an issue of room, I could CERTAINLY take Mia off your hands. =_ (Why do I get the feeling the answer will be "no"??)

Peace,
Mike


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Mike said:


> ForJazz said:
> 
> 
> > You don't understand -- I NEED a ragdoll!! I have wanted one forever -- you are so lucky!!
> ...



no. :lol:


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

I think Jack might be the cutest kitten I've ever seen!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think Mike would steal every cat he could get his hands on! Would I DO THAT?  Of course! 

He is lovely! Gimmee, gimmee, gimmee!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Vixen said:


> The keyboard is actually a logitech, which I love. It's covered in white kitten hairs now though!


Haha tell me about it. Sugar always shakes herself like a lil doggie and hair flies everywhere, landing in between the keys.....ah well the joys of having cats :!:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Sidenote: Jack and Mia don't really shed. I think they are broken. :shock:


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*My ragdoll baby*

What a gorgeous little baby :) 
Sounds as though he's really intelligent, too.

seashell


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Awwww how adorable!!!


----------



## Vixen (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: My ragdoll baby*



seashell said:


> What a gorgeous little baby :)
> Sounds as though he's really intelligent, too.
> 
> seashell


See, he sounds intelligent, but then he does things like jump up onto the side of the bath while I'm having a shower and then try to cuddle me despite all the water, then try to cuddle my feet before I get a chance to dry him...
He was helping me do my chemistry work earlier though - nibbling the edges of the sheet I had to hand in. He seems to think the same as I do when it comes to homework


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Then you can say the Cat ate your homework!! :lol:


----------

